# Taman Negara, Malaysia.  June 2011



## moloch (Aug 14, 2011)

In June, I spent two weeks at Taman Negara (peninsular Malaysia) before I met the others and headed out to the Maliau Basin in Sabah (Borneo).  Taman Negara is a fantastic national park and is one of my favourites with its lowland, dipterocarp rainforest.  This was my fifth visit but I still saw several new birds and of course, many new butterflies that I had not previously encountered.  Diversity of about everything in the park is high.  

I travelled to the national park by bus from Hotel Istana in central KL to Kuala Tembeling Jetty and then by boat to Kuala Tahan.  There is a new road to Kuala Tahan but this would not be nearly as interesting as the three hour trip up the river.  Here is a map that shows the location of Taman Negara.







While in transit on the river, I sometimes saw Oriental Pied/Black/Wreathed/Rhinoceros Hornbills, Blue-throated Bee-eaters, Stork-billed Kingfishers, Long-tailed/Pig-tailed Macaques and other animals.  Butterfly sightings usually included the large black and yellow birdwings, various crows and occasional groups of puddling swallowtails and pierids.  The trip on the river is always productive.


Here are a few shots along the river while in transit to/from the park.












These colourful flowering vines were often seen on the journey.







I always stay in the hostel of the Mutiara Resort.  The resort has a range of options for accommodation but I find the hostel to be perfectly adequate since I am usually out on the trails for most of the day.  I had the room to myself most of the time.  It also was cheap and the price included a tasty buffet breakfast.  The resort borders on the national park so I could go for walks anytime that I wanted either during the day or night.  Birding and butterfly photography were good right on the grounds of the resort.  Here are shots of the chalet type accommodation:







An absolute must-do activity is to take a boat from the headquarters up the Tahan River to Lata Berkoh.  I did this twice and the journey was so beautiful. The boat passed beneath giant Neram trees (_Dipterocarpus oblongifolius_) that overhang the river and form a tunnel in places. On morning trips, I heard the lovely song of White-handed Gibbons.  Birds were also good and included nesting Black-and-Red Broadbills, Tickell's Blue Flycatchers, Lesser Fish Eagles, hornbills and many other species.  







Lata Berkoh was a good place to search for butterflies.  I found several interesting species on the sandbar where the boats stop as well as on rocks above the falls.












The walk to Bukit Indah along the Tembeling River was fairly hard going but it did produce a few interesting butterflies, especially where there were tree falls or disturbed areas.







I had the best success with puddling butterflies at Lubok Simpon (swimming hole), an abandoned Orang Asli settlement and on the rocks below the Kelah Sanctuary (Lubuk Tenor).

Lubok Simpon:

















Abandoned Orang Asli settlement along the Tahan River trail.  This site was excellent in the mid-afternoon if the sun was out.








Santuari Kelah.    
















... and the Kelah.  Kelah is the Malaysian name for cyprinids known elsewhere as Mahseer.  These relatives of carp can become huge and are a popular game fish.








Another area that produced a few different species was Bukit Teresik.  This hill was only a few kms from the headquarters but it was a steep climb.  On prior trips, I could see Gunung Tahan, the highest mountain in peninsular Malaysia, from the summit of Bukit Teresik.  This year, there was always too much moisture in the air and I could not see far into the interior of the park.


Scorpions.  The black ones were usually sighted on tree trunks after a night rain.












With a few exceptions, reptiles were hard to find.  I saw _Draco_ a few times when they sailed between trees.  Skinks were fairly common on sunny days and a few species of geckos were abundant around the accommodation at night.  Snakes, though, were nearly absent.  In two weeks of walking by day and night, I only saw two snakes.  These included a large, fast species that I think was a _Ptyas_, possibly _P. mucous_.  The snake was spotted briefly on a trail near a creek but it raced out of site in an instant.  The second snake was a small _Dendralaphis_ that also disappeared from view before I could take a snap.  Others reported a gorgeous Blue Malayan Coral Snake (_Maticora bivirgata_) near Kumbang Hide and a Krait along the trail back to the headquarters. 


Spotted House Gecko (_Gekko monarchus_):  one of the common geckos in the resort.







Many-lined Sun Skink (_Mabuya multifasciata_):  the most frequently seen species of skink along the trails.












Rough-scaled Skink (_Mabuya rugifera_):  only seen a couple of times







Clouded Monitor (_Varanus bengalensis_) were a common sight.

















id?







Bearded Pig







Long-tailed Macaque:  enjoyed eating the fruiting figs along with flocks of various bulbuls, pigeons, barbets and others.












Malay Tapir:  These two were let out on the resort grounds at times by the parks office.  They were both tame and they enjoyed the plants of the gardens.













I saw Sambar Deer, one of the Mouse Deer and this Muntjac while I walked the trails.  The Muntjac was at a salt lick below Tabing Hide.








Squirrels of several species were abundant.
Prevost's Squirrel







*PIERIDAE*
Orange Albatross (_Appias nero_):  common, especially near the Kelah Sanctuary.







Orange Albatross and Common Albatross (_Appias paulina_)








Common Albatross (_Appias paulina_):  the most common albatross of Taman Negara.








_Appias cardena_:  Only seen once at the Kelah Sanctuary.







Striped Albatross (_Appias libythea_):  A few of these were seen on the grounds of the Mutiara Resort.

... male







... female







Lemon Emigrant (_Catopsilia pomona_):  common puddler.







Orange Emigrant (_Catopsilia scylla_):  common puddler.







_Saletara liberia_:  I saw small numbers of these at the Kelah Sanctuary.







Forest White (_Phrissura aegis_):  Most of my sightings were along the trail to Bukit Indah.








Tree Yellow (_Ganda caharina_):  I only saw a few of these near Lata Berkoh.








_Eurema andersonii_








_Eurema andersonii_ and _E. similatrix_













*NYMPHALIDAE*

*Charaxinae*
_Charaxes distanti_:  This species is rare so I was lucky to encounter it.  There are not many field photos of it.







The dark streak on the lower wing in the above shot must have been due to a flying bee.  Here is a less side-on shot with a better view of the lower wing.







This Tawny Rajah (_Charaxes bernardus_) was heavily worn.  The orange in the background was the _C. distanti_.







Common Nawab (_Polyura athamas_).  I only saw this one at Lubok Simpon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JayMadison (Aug 14, 2011)

WOW  Amazing pictures, kudos man.


----------



## moymoy (Aug 14, 2011)

how I wish our country is devoid of human enroachment..


nice trip you have there dude~


----------



## moloch (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, Jay and moymoy. 


*Heliconiinae*
I found this pair of Malay Lacewings (_Cethosia hypsea_) one afternoon along the Tahan River.  I saw the species often but they usually never stopped where I could take their photos.  This mating pair landed about 3 m up in a ginger thicket.












Cruisers (_Vindula dejone_) were a common puddling species.







Rustic (_Cupha erymanthis_).







Royal Assyrians (_Terinos terpander_) were the most numerous at the Bukit Teresik lookouts.













*Limenitidinae*
Lance Sergeant (_Athyma pravara_)







_Neptis duryodana_ 







_Neptis miah_.  I saw this nicely marked butterfly on a single occasion at the first lookout of Bukit Teresik.













Common Lascar (_Pantoporia hordonia_): 












Commander (_Moduza procris_) 







*Nymphalinae*
Peacock Pansy (_Junonia almana_):  I only saw a few of these and all were in the gardens of the resort.








Asian Leaf Butterfly (_Kallima limborgii_):  This amazing butterfly was in the forest near Lubok Simpon.








*Morphinae*:  These are the Asian counterparts to the Owls of the neotropics.
Tufted Jungleking (_Thauria aliris_):  seen occasionally.  They seemed to be the most common early in the morning along the trail up Bukit Teresik.













female Dark Blue Jungle Glory (_Thaumantis klugius_)







male Dark Blue Jungle Glory (_Thaumantis klugius_)








female Saturn (_Zeuxidia amethystus_):  Was attracted to the lights of the men's washroom at the hostel.  These have lovely patches of blue on the upper wings.








_Amathusia schoenbergi_:  This is a record shot of one that flushed and then perched a couple of meters up in a tree.  It was in rainforest on the upper slope of Bukit Teresik.  This species is rarely sighted so I was lucky to find one.







Common Faun 








*Danainae*

Blue Glassy Tiger (_Ideopsis vulgaris_)








Dwarf Crow (_Euploea tulliolus_):  I saw a few of these near the lookouts of Bukit Teresik.







Magpie Crow (_Euploea radamanthus_):  a common species along the Tahan River and in the campground of the resort.








*Satyrinae*
_Melanitis phedima_:  Two seen beneath a fruiting fig tree on the grounds of the Mutiara Resort.







_Mycalesis maianeas_:  This nice bush brown was only seen a few times along the Tahan River.








_Mycalesis patiana_








Purple Bush Brown (_Mycalesis orseis_) 








_Mycalesis intermedia_ 







Common Three-Ring (_Ypthima pandocus_)







Common Four-Ring (_Ypthima huebneri_)












Common Five-Ring (_Ypthima horsefieldi_)








Malayan Six-Ring (_Ypthima fasciata_) since the ocelli are arranged in a fairly straight line.  













_Xanthotaenia busiris_: 








Common Palmfly (I]Elymnias hypermnestra[/I])


----------



## Kruggar (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh thank you so much for sharing these amazing photos! They really are perfect. It's too bad all the species didn't open their wings for you, the dorsal side is usually more brilliant. 
Great shots!


----------



## moloch (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks, Kruggar.

_PAPILIONIDAE_

Common Bluebottle (_Graphium sarpedon_):  By far, the most common _Graphium_.  I rarely saw them with open wings like this.












Blue Jay (_Graphium evamon_):








_Graphium eurypylus_







Tailed Jay (_Graphium agamemnon_)







Spotted Jay (_Graphium arycles_):  I only saw these once at the Kelah Sanctuary.







Five-bar Swallowtail (_Pathysa antiphates_):  This one was practically standing on its head while puddling.







Great Mormon (_Papilio memnon_)








Common Mormon (_Papilio polytes_)










*LYCAENIDAE*

Common Pierrot (_Castalius rosimon_):  fairly common. 













Straight Pierrot (_Caleta roxus_):  fairly common.








Blue Pierrot (_Discolampa ethion_):  Only seen once near the abandoned Orang Asli settlement.








Long-banded Silverline (_Spindasis lohita_):  I found a colony of these at a lantana thicket on the grounds of the resort.








Fluffy Tit (_Zeltusa masa_):  only seen a few times.







This was my first Scarce Silverstreak (_Irata rochana_).  I found it early one morning on the grass lawn of the resort.  Even though the temp was 28C, it seemed to be "too cold" to fly.  I used a twig to move it to a shrub and it then warmed itself for awhile before flying away.












_Arhopola sp_.








Common Tit (_Hypolycaena erylus_):  mostly seen near the abandoned Orang Asli settlement.













_Una usta_:  Only found this species once at Lata Berkoh.







_Tongei potanni_:  I saw one or two of these at both lookouts of Bukit Teresik.








Common Imperial (_Cheritra freja_):  near the Orang Asli settlement.












Cycad Blue (_Chilades pandava_):  common in disturbed areas near Mutiara Resort.













_Prosotas dubosa_: 







_Petrelaea dana_. 







_Prosotas nora_. 








Ciliate Blue (_Anthene emolus_)








Hedge Blue (_Acytolepis puspa_)








_Surendra florimel_








Common Posy (_Drupadia ravindra_):













*HERPERIIDAE*

Common Snow Flat (_Tagiades japetus_):  Strange, but I only saw these two on the same afternoon and never again.












_Tagiades ultra_







_Darpa pteria_:  This flat was seen a couple of times at the first lookout of Bukit Teresik.








_Pithauria marsena_








This was a large, red flat that I flushed along the Jenet Muda Trail while descending from the Bukit Teresik lookouts. It looked much like a Bronzed Flat here in Australia.  Fulvous Dawnfly (_Capila phanaeus_)







Common Wight (_Iton semamora_)








Tree Flitter (_Hyarotis adrastus_)













Yellow Banded Awl (_Hasora schoenherr_):  This lovely skipper was photographed along the Bukit Teresik trail one morning.  It returned to the same spot over and over and pressed its abdomen against the bark of the tree.  







These were really strange, tiny moths that lived on rocks at Lubok Simpon.  Their hind wings appeared to be ornamental and not functional for flight.  They could hover and I initially thought that they were some sort of bee.  Any ideas?












_Koruthaialos rubercula_












Here are two species of colourful day-flying moths.  These would also puddle at Lubok Simpon but usually they only did this early in the morning.












I found this nice moth while I was on a night walk.







Here are a few miscellaneous shots.

I think that the following were the most abundant animals in the forests after a rain.  They were everywhere.  These leeches seemed to like to dine socially.  Clusters of them all seemed to be interested in crowding around a bite.  







The combined anticoagulants resulted in quite a mess.  My socks were usually dripping with blood at the end of the day. At least the bites do not itch like Aussie leeches.







I picked up small ticks a few times.  This one, however, was enormus.  I am glad that I was not bitten by it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## coco (Aug 18, 2011)

Amazing! Wonderful pictures man, simply wonderful.


----------



## moloch (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks very much, coco.


I really enjoyed the fish in the Tahan River.  The water was usually clear so I could see a number of species that I kept in aquariums when I was young.  Familiar species included several barbs, loaches and gouramis.  I think that it would be fun to return with an underwater camera someday to try and get better shots of these fish.










































An interesting fungus.  







Strange cockroach that lived in the dead leaves of a giant bamboo.







Katydid that would flatten its body so that it blended well with a leaf:







A large but very odd looking orthopteran:







Orchid Mantis.  This amazing creature came to a light before sunrise near the park office in the Mutiara Resort.
























Wooly Weevil








interesting hoppers:












Termites were abundant at night:












Spiders:















Birds were good.  I saw about 135 species although I was not intensively birding.  New birds to me included a pair of White-necked Babblers at Lata Berkoh, a pair of Olive-backed Woodpeckers along the Tahan River track, White-bellied Munias at the Kelah Sanctuary, Barred Eagle Owl at the lights of Mutiara Resort at night and a Short-toed Coucal along the Jenet Muda trail.  Both Garnet and Banded Pittas called often and I eventually bumped into both on the trails.  Crested Wood Partridge were seen on a number of occasions as were a few pairs of Crested Firebacks.  Great Argus was only heard.  Crested Jays were fairly common along the Tahan River trail.  Black Magpies were seen right in the resort, at Lubok Simpon and near the Kelah Sanctuary.  I always enjoy seeing Red-bearded Bee-eaters and one pair was feeding their young at the far end of the Mutiara Resort.  

When I first arrived, there was a big fig in fruit on the resort grounds.  This attacted an amazing variety of frugivores.  They ended up stripping the tree completely of figs after a week of a feeding frenzy.  Birds included a number of species of bulbuls, barbets, several species of green pigeons, a Jambu Fruit Dove, leafbirds, Asian Fairy Bluebirds, Black-naped Orioles, several species of flowerpeckers and others.

My gear is not suitable for good shots of birds but here are a couple of species:

Rhinoceros Hornbill:












Black-and-Yellow Broadbill:  easy to hear but not so easy to see.  A pair was collecting nesting material next to one of the chalets one morning.












Barred Eagle-Owl:







Whiskered Treeswift on Bukit Indah:







Orange-bellied Flowerpecker:






*BIRD LIST*
Over the years, I have seen a large number of birds at Taman Negara.  Feb-April is probably the best time for a birding trip since the northern migrants are wintering in the park at that time.  June was moderately quiet but there were a few fruiting trees about that did attract quite a number of frugivores.  Hornbills were particularly numerous on this visit.

Lesser Fish Eagle -- 1 only on cruise up Tembeling River
Changeable Hawk-Eagle -- most likely this along trail to Fish Sanctuary
Black-thighed Falconet --one on snag in middle of the resort.  One also observed across the river in Kuala Tahan.
Crested Wood Partridge -- seen on a number of occasions.
Great Argus -- heard only, not daily
Crested Fireback -- seen occasionally along track to Fish Camp.  1 pair in resort area when figs were fruiting
Red-wattled Lapwing -- one along river on trip to Taman Negara
Thick-billed Green-Pigeon -- common when figs were fruiting
Large Green Pigeon -- seen once in flight over Tahan River
Jambu Fruit Dove -- once when figs were fruiting
Green Imperial Pigeon -- large pigeons seen along Tembeling River on return trip
Spotted Doves -- in Kuala Tahan
Emerald Dove -- flushed from Bukit Teresik trail
Blue-rumped Parrot -- more common along Tembeling River than in park
Red-crowned Hanging-Parrot
Rusty-breasted Cuckoo -- seen at abandoned Orang Asli camp.  Others heard
Plaintive Cuckoo -- heard near restaurant
Drongo Cuckoo -- heard daily, seen a few times
Black-bellied Malcoha -- several at the jetty of Kuala Tembeling
Raffle's Malcoha -- seen occasionally along edge of resort
Chestnut-breasted Malcoha -- seen twice. Once along Tahan River and once at edge of park.
Greater Coucal -- heard daily and seen once along Tembeling River
Short-toed Coucal -- seen once in swampy area on Jenet Muda trail
Barred Eagle Owl -- seen twice in resort.  Once beneath lights.
Silver-rumped Swift -- a few along Tahan River
Needletail -- one seen from Bukit Teresik
Asian Palm Swift -- once over resort grounds
Swiftlet sp. -- small species numerous over resort
Whiskered Treeswift --once from Bukit Indah and once at Lubok Simpon
Red-naped Trogon -- heard a few times
Diard's Trogon -- Mt. Trogon-like song.  Heard a few times
Scarlet-rumped Trogon -- seen twice but heard on most days
Blue-eared Kingfisher -- daily along Tahan River
Blue-breasted Kingfisher-- daily along Tahan River
Oriental Pygmy Kingfisher -- ruddy phase seen fairly often near first bridge beyond resort on Tahan River trail
Banded Kingfisher -- two-note upward call followed by 3 note to-tee-to (middle high lower)
Stork-billed Kingfisher -- seen a couple of times on way to Taman Negara and along Tahan River
White-throated Kingfisher -- once at Taman Negara (power lines) and along river
Rufous-collared Kingfisher -- heard along Tahan River and Bukit Teresik
Blue-throated Bee-Eater -- along Tembeling River
Red-bearded Bee-Eater  -- Bukit Teresik and along Tembeling River.  Adult feeding young inside resort near canopy walk end.
Dollarbird -- along Tembeling River
Wreathed Hornbill -- a few seen.  One evening, a flight of 13 flew over Lubok Simpon.  They flew abreast.   Another flock was seen two days in a row on a tree at bottom of Jenet Muda.   These were feeding with a Black Hornbill and Hill Mynas.
Rhinoceros Hornbill -- seen or heard each day
Black Hornbill -- one feeding in tree at bottom of Jenet Muda with Wreathed Hornbills
Oriental Pied Hornbill -- seen on both visits to Kuala Tembeling jetty
Bushy-crested Hornbill -- heard on a number of occasions.  A flock was seen above Lubok Simpon and another seen near the Fish Sanctuary.
Helmeted Hornbill -- heard daily but never seen.
Red-throated Barbet -- commonest barbet by call but not seen
Yellow-crowned Barbet -- heard a few times
Red-crowned Barbet -- heard a few times near abandoned Orang Asli camp
Golden-whiskered Barbet -- heard many times and seen at fruiting figs
Blue-eared Barbet -- heard at Kuala Tembeling
Rufous Piculet -- adult with young found while tapping on a ginger plant near Orang Asli
Rufous Woodpecker -- group of 4 in dead tree at resort
Olive-backed Woodpecker -- pair along trail between junction to Fish Sanctuary and Bumbun Tabing
Buff-necked Woodpecker -- seen a few times
Great Slatey Woodpecker -- heard daily but not seen
Maroon Woodpecker -- once along Tahan River
Crimson-winged Woodpecker -- a couple of times along Tahan River of Bukit Teresik
Checker-throated Woodpecker -- once on Bukit Teresik and once at resort
Orange-backed Woodpecker -- pair at junction of Fish Sanctuary and Tahan RIver trail
Banded Woodpecker -- twice on Bukit Teresik
Black-and-Red Broadbill -- seen on a number of occasions along Tahan River
Banded Broadbill -- heard daily but never seen
Black-and-Yellow Broadbill -- heard daily.  Pair seen at resort and another pair near summit of Bukit Teresik
Green Broadbill -- heard daily but not seen
Garnet Pitta -- heard near Fish Camp and seen briefly along Tembeling River when walking to Bukit Indah
Banded Pitta -- heard daily and seen twice along Tahan River trail
Pacific Swallow -- along Tembeling River
Malaysian Cuckoo Shrike -- flock once at resort
Greater Green Leafbird -- a few at fruiting fig in resort
Blue-winged Leafbird -- at Lata Berkoh and at summit of Bukit Teresik
Asian Fairy Bluebird -- common at fruiting figs
Straw-headed Bulbul -- heard along Tembeling River and Tahan River.  Seen occasionally
Black-headed Bulbul -- common at fruiting figs in resort
Grey-bellied Bulbul -- a few at fruiting figs in resort
Yellow-vented Bulbul -- a few at fruiting figs in resort and along Tembeling River
Cream-vented Bulbul -- one at summit of Bukit Teresik
Grey-cheeked Bulbul -- once only on Jenet Muda trail
Yellow-bellied Bulbul -- mostly along Tahan River trail especially near Bumbun Tabing
Hairy-backed Bulbul -- once near Bukit Indah
Buff-vented Bulbul -- common at fruiting figs, summit of Bukit Teresik and at Lubok Simpon
Streaked Bulbul -- common at fruiting figs
Red-eyed Bulbul -- common at fruiting figs
Spectacled Bulbul -- once along Tembeling River on trip to Bukit Indah
Puff-backed Bulbul -- one male singing sweetly near abandoned Orang Asli camp
Greater Racket-tailed Drongo -- daily sight and sound
Bronzed Drongo -- a few times along Tahan River
Black-naped Oriole -- a few at fruiting figs in resort
Crested Jay -- heard a few times and small flocks seen along Tahan River and Fish Camp
Black Magpie -- heard a few times and flocks seen at Fish Camp, Lubok Simpon and in the resort
Large-billed Crow -- along Tahan River and Tembeling River
Sultan Tit -- flock near summit of Bukit Teresik
Black-capped Babbler -- common, especially once descending call was learned
White-chested Babbler -- pair seen repeatedly at Lubok Simpon
Short-tailed Babbler -- one seen along upper Jenet Muda trail
Abbott's Babbler -- common call and seen often near resort and near ginger thickets
Moustached Babbler -- a few on climb to Bukit Teresik
Sooty-capped Babbler -- heard only on a number of occasions
Rufous-crowned Babbler -- common sight and sound
Chestnut-backed Scimitar Babbler -- seen twice on Jenet Muda
Large Wren Babbler -- common once call learned.  Near Bumbun Tabing, abandoned Orang Asli, Tahan River and Fish Camp
Chestnut-rumped Babbler -- seen three times along Tahan River
White-necked Babbler -- pair seen at Lata Berkoh
Black-throated Babbler -- most common at junction of Tahan RIver trail and turnoff to Fish Camp.  Mostly heard but occasionally seen.
Chestnut-winged Babbler -- common sight and sound
Striped Tit-Babbler -- common call and occasionally seen
Fluffy-backed Tit-Babbler -- group found near start of Fish Camp trail.  Rufous head obvious.
Malaysian Rail Babbler -- heard only
Magpie Robin -- common
White-rumped Shama -- common
Rufous-tailed Shama -- heard a few times only
Chestnut-naped Forktail -- seen often along small creeks.  Once on main Tahan River trail
White-crowned Forktail -- pair seen once from first bridge beyond Bumbun Tabing
Dark-necked Tailorbird -- common by call and occasionally seen
Rufous-chested Flycatcher -- one male seen near first bridge beyond Lubok Simpon
Grey-headed Flycatcher -- common by call but not seen
Tickell's Blue Flycatcher -- seen a number of times especially near Lubok Simpon
Malaysian Blue Flycatcher -- male seen while I sat on final bridge before Bumbun Tabing.
Asian Paradise Flycatcher -- seen on most days
Spotted Fantail -- seen a few times
Black-naped Monarch -- seen a number of times.  Nesting just outside of resort.
Asian Glossy Starlings -- on trip up Tembeling River
Hill Myna -- at fruiting figs in resort and fruiting tree at bottom of Jenet Muda
Brown-throated Sunbird -- once only at Lubok Simpon
Plain Sunbird -- once at Lubok SImpon
Purple-naped Sunbird -- a few times along Tahan River
Olive-backed Sunbird -- female at Lubok Simpon
Yellow-breasted Flowerpecker -- a few times
Yellow-vented Flowerpecker -- a couple of times at fuiting fig
Orange-bellied Flowerpecker -- once in resort grounds
White-bellied Munia -- pair in bamboo at Fish Camp
Nutmeg Manakin -- once on resort grounds





That is it for Taman Negara.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kruggar (Aug 18, 2011)

Amazing post. Those are some of the nicest pics I've seen on AB (not to many quantity) Can't wait for your next trip out. 

Also that mystery moth looks like its some species of clearwing bee mimic. Don't know about tropical species but they wings and antennae match. Hope this leads you in the right direction. 

Cheers.


----------



## DannyH (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow! I really like the Kallima limborgii, if you didn't center it in the photo, I would have no idea its not a leaf!


----------



## moloch (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks very much, Danny.  The leaf butterflies are incredible.  They are practically invisible when standing on leaf litter.  Their upper wings, though, are nicely coloured with orange and blue so the are conspicuous in flight.


----------

